# Iliac Femoral Angiography



## bcousey26 (Dec 18, 2012)

I need assistance with locating the correct CPT for a iliac-femoral angiography performed at the same time as a left heart cath. Someone has indicated that we should use G0278 if it is considered "non-selective", but what is the code for a selective iliac-femoral angiography during a left heart cath. 

I've narrowed it done and I assume that it's 75710,26 for unilateral or
75716,26 for bilateral. Can someone confirm this? 


I'm not certified, but I'm in the process of obtaining my AAPC certification.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 18, 2012)

bcousey26 said:


> I need assistance with locating the correct CPT for a iliac-femoral angiography performed at the same time as a left heart cath. Someone has indicated that we should use G0278 if it is considered "non-selective", but what is the code for a selective iliac-femoral angiography during a left heart cath.
> 
> I've narrowed it done and I assume that it's 75710,26 for unilateral or
> 75716,26 for bilateral. Can someone confirm this?
> ...



75710 or 75716 is correct for a selective iliac/femoral angiogram.  (with modifier -26 if you are billing for the interpretation only).  When done with a heart cath, use 75710/75716 only if the access was from an upper extremity artery, or if the contralateral extremity is selected from a groin access (if so, you would also code for the catheterization code - 36245 or 36246 most likely).  You can't code 75710/75716 if the angio is done to make sure it is okay to use a closure device.


----------



## bcousey26 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you very kindly for your assistance. I really appreciate the confirmation received.


----------

